
Intel CEO Bob Swan Explains Delay in Improving Chips - rbanffy
https://fortune.com/2019/07/16/intel-ceo-bob-swan
======
mtgx
This sounds like that excuse you can give in an interview when they ask you
what's your biggest flaw and you say "I'm a perfectionist," or "I work too
much," etc.

